# Grizzly G4000 in Redding, CA



## TomS (Aug 27, 2014)

A Grizzly G4000 for $750.  Looks like it's never been used.  I didn't look up the catalog price but I think it's close to half price.


Here's the link:  http://redding.craigslist.org/tls/4640194173.html


----------



## drs23 (Aug 28, 2014)

Couldn't get the link to work...


----------



## TomS (Aug 28, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Couldn't get the link to work...



Try this:  http://redding.craigslist.org/tls/4640194173.html

Tom S


----------



## Franko (Feb 24, 2015)

I think a new G4000 sells for $1000 + $100 freight.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 24, 2015)

We had bought one where I used to work a few years ago.  It is a nice little lathe.  Ours had very little runout in both the three jaw and the tailstock chuck.  Make sure that you get all the tooling that came with it originally.  If you don't the $750 would be close to new price.  Check Grizzly's website for the list.  You can also download the user manual if you want a sneak preview.


----------

